# Chillicothe, OH - Female, Ross Co Shelter



## ded37 (Jan 18, 2005)

Floppy Ear GSD - Female, also believed to be 2 years old. Please confirm information directly with shelter. No other information available.












The Ross County (Ohio) Humane Society
2308 Lick Run Road
Chillicothe, Ohio 45601
740-775-6808
[email protected]

http://www.rosscountyhumanesociety.org/dog.htm


----------



## ded37 (Jan 18, 2005)

Posted on Tanner's Thread:

If anyone can help, please call Sherry at 740-703-2762. She can bring them to boarding for $6/day. As stated on the Jed post, 15 pit bulls came in today to Ross and there is NO room. All 4 GSD's are urgent. There is also reportdely a 4 month GSD pup.


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

bump the soft ears!


----------



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

Bump.


----------



## Sanstar (Jan 6, 2001)

Bump







Fingers crossed for this soft eared babe !


----------



## Leadchange (Feb 13, 2008)

Just got word from Sherry at the shelter, Monday is euth day. Anyone that is going to get out needs out ny then. I'm pulling Ted tomorrow.


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

Bump


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

I did not see this girl listed on the pages, if someone else sees her please update thread...


----------

